# ATITool 0.0.22 and Connect3D 9550 problem



## Heimer (Dec 18, 2004)

I get an information dialog when I start ATITool which says...






I also have this problem with ATITool 0.0.23b10.
I'm running the Softmodded Catalyst Package 4.12 and Win2k but I'm not using a patched ati2mtag.sys.
Why ATITool doesn't find my card


----------

